# Post your Halloween page or website



## halloweenjon

I've been blogging about all things Halloween for 10 years. Had this website for the past 6.

http://irememberhalloween.net/


----------



## cosplaycostumefun

My Halloween and Cosplay Costume shop

https://www.cosplaycostumecloset.com 

I also have a blog I am trying to find more time to write for at the same url


----------



## Kwll2112

Just started this, and haven't put up many pics yet. I'm hoping to use this to get more people excited to come of the school charity fundraisers.

http://hanushaunt.com


----------



## CrypticCuriosity

I run a seasonal Tumblr page from Fall to Winter. It's still in its winter theme from last year, but I'm about to switch over and start posting Fall/Halloween posts!

*Pumpkins and Frost*


----------



## lisa48317

All my info is down in my signature!


----------



## annamarykahn

just got a web site 

click here => https://thathalloweenhouse.online/

have some vidoes & pics

let me know what you think?

amk


----------



## Skullkrane

https://www.skullkrane.com is my main site. I've had it for almost a year now and I'm very happy with it!


----------



## Dr. Snik

Here's my webpage 
https://snikczar.wixsite.com/dr-snik


----------



## Mahenks

Interesting &#55357;&#56842;&#55358;&#56609;


----------



## annamarykahn

made a web site with videos of our display from the last several years  it's a work in progress, but i think it looks kewl
http://www.thathalloweenhouse.xyz

amk


----------



## pooky73

www.thehaunteddepot.com


----------



## HalloGeekHalfrican

I just started my site after writing for 2 others... excited for comments and opinions!
Let's Talk Terror, letstalkterror.com


----------



## dane82

HalloGeekHalfrican said:


> I just started my site after writing for 2 others... excited for comments and opinions!
> Let's Talk Terror, letstalkterror.com


looks good!


----------



## HalloGeekHalfrican

Kwll2112 said:


> Just started this, and haven't put up many pics yet. I'm hoping to use this to get more people excited to come of the school charity fundraisers.
> 
> http://hanushaunt.com


Love the pictures! And I think it's cool to have "horror for a good cause"


----------



## Dr. Snik

https://snikczar.wixsite.com/dr-snik


----------



## nightbeasties

CrypticCuriosity said:


> I run a seasonal Tumblr page from Fall to Winter. It's still in its winter theme from last year, but I'm about to switch over and start posting Fall/Halloween posts!
> 
> *Pumpkins and Frost*


Aw, bummer it isn't there anymore. I follow so many Halloween/Samhain/Autumn tumblrs, and I'd have added another.



HalloGeekHalfrican said:


> I just started my site after writing for 2 others... excited for comments and opinions!
> Let's Talk Terror, letstalkterror.com


Loved the article, "Old Movies Aren't Scary Anymore." As a classic film horror aficionado (horror movies from the days of the studio system), I hope people find the article and learn a little.

I have an active, year round Halloween/Samhain/Autumn blog here: hhttps://october-hollow.tumblr.com/
And here on the site's blogs, my Vintage Halloween blog. Not updated in ages because this stuff became far too easy to find on the web after a while. https://www.halloweenforum.com/blogs/nightbeasties/


----------



## witchychick

Especially for those in Las Vegas,but feel free to give a like if you want no matter where you live. 

https://www.facebook.com/Las-Vegas-ParanormalHalloweenRocker-Fun-1115817885293422/?epa=SEARCH_BOX


----------



## nightbeasties

Ack! I can't edit my post above, but I've changed my Tumblr name because the word blood was making people think it was a horror blog. No, just October in my blood. Now it's https://october-hollow.tumblr.com/


----------



## Frankie's Girl

nightbeasties said:


> Ack! I can't edit my post above, but I've changed my Tumblr name because the word blood was making people think it was a horror blog. No, just October in my blood. Now it's https://october-hollow.tumblr.com/



I just updated your original post to change the Tumblr blog name. Let me know if it looks wrong or anything!


----------



## nightbeasties

Frankie's Girl said:


> I just updated your original post to change the Tumblr blog name. Let me know if it looks wrong or anything!


Thanks that worked fine.  Unfortunately, now that the blogs here are gone, my blog address up there is rather pointless. And that is upsetting. Why'd they have to take the blogs? SMH. I would have backed it up somehow, had I known.


----------



## Frankie's Girl

nightbeasties said:


> Thanks that worked fine.  Unfortunately, now that the blogs here are gone, my blog address up there is rather pointless. And that is upsetting. Why'd they have to take the blogs? SMH. I would have backed it up somehow, had I known.




Ohhh, I am sorry about your HF blog. I am not sure what happened to them, but do post in their new site feedback area about the blogs disappearing. I seem to recall that they didn't think they'd port over from the old site's software for some reason, but I'm not techincal brained enough to help with that part.









Halloween Forum







www.halloweenforum.com





and this may not work at all for you, but I did see a massive dump called "blog" in "imported content" that looks like it just took everyone's blog posts and created a massive pile of them as individual post/threads. So you may (if you can even see this section, apologies if not as it may be a moderator level section) be able to do a search for YOUR posts to your blog in that section.

You can go to that forum section and look at the top for a drop-down button labled "filter" and select it to show only "started by" your user name. It should pull up ALL of your blog posts that way and at least you can review and save off the ones you want to keep.

Let me know if this works or not but do post in the site feedback thread as well so we all can know about the blog situation.









Blog







www.halloweenforum.com


----------



## Mapleton Manor

I don't have an actual webpage for Mapleton Manor. I do however make a video every year of our haunt. The link to my youtube video is in my signature.


----------

